# Hey Woodpecker!!!



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

The bolts are ranked above the Broncs in the latest power rankings.....Bolts third and the Broncs fourth.

Any predictions on the game this weekend???? I need to make a bundle in Vegas, let me know what you think!!!!! :wink:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

woodpecker,

You don't happen to have that sports book that was in back to the future do you?? You should let me borrow that for a few hours.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Future hall of famer Jake Plummer


I certainly hope that you are kidding here or else all your credibility goes right down the toilet!!!! :lol: :lol:

I heard the power rankins on the FAN. They had the Bolts at three and the Broncos at four. Colts and Bears 1 and 2.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

hehehe.....At least you don't feel like that every Monday like some of us do!!!!

You do, however, owe me some money that I lost on your prognostications!!!!!!!! :******: :******:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Future hall of famer Jake Plummer


Hey WP, I wonder if he will stiull make it to the Hall now that he has been benched and replaced by Cutler, who should have been the Vikings QB if those a-hole broncs wouldn't have nabbed him!!!!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

As quick as you change your tune, you coulda been a Vikings fan!!!!! :lol:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Maybe change stories alot but still not ready for that lobotomy.


OUCH!!!!!!


----------

